# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Test e TE-300 what do you guys think?

## will_work

i just got this yesterday from Thailand...what do you guys think? good lab,bad lab,ok lab?
real or fake?
thanks

----------


## xXDevilDogXx

Got some of the Cyp and prop in front of me now. I've been told its good to go.

----------


## psycorelm

good lab.

----------


## will_work

thanks will see how it goes.

----------


## stallion_1

mmmmmmmmm, tasty!!

----------


## will_work

> mmmmmmmmm, tasty!!


hahaha thats what i said when i got it.

----------


## infractor

look real to me

----------


## will_work

> look real to me


thanks every one  :Evil2:

----------

